# AMTRIK finally solves it's decades old dismal record of late trains due to equipment failures, derailments, crashes, strikes and no show crews



## FastTrax (Jul 26, 2022)

AMTRIK Train 98 runs out of gas, engineer begs for money.



AMTRIK Engine #1313 caught sleeping on the job.



New AMTRIK Engine #666 plastic underframe deforms after train runs over a penny on tracks



AMTRIK Train #000 caught fire after smoking on the job



www.cagw.org/sites/default/files/users/user1/haswellAmtrakquote.pdf

https://mediarail.wordpress.com/why-amtrak-trains-are-always-so-late/

https://usa.streetsblog.org/2019/10/23/amtraks-late-running-trains-cost-system-millions/

www.cnn.com/2022/01/05/us/amtrak-30-hour-delay-virginia-winter-storm/index.html

www.cbsnews.com/news/amtrak-crash-philadelphia-highlights-aging-infrastructure/

www.nydailynews.com/new-york/mta-brass-fed-amtrak-penn-station-derailment-article-1.3020857

www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/nj-transit-customers-should-expect-constant-delays-through-next-week-due-to-amtrak-work/111947/

www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/stalled-amtrak-train-once-again-snarls-morning-nj-transit-commute/111846/

www.tedium.co/2017/04/25/amtrak-train-delay-history/

www.poughkeepsiejournal.com/story/news/local/2014/12/09/amtrak-trains-chronically-late-arriving-roc/20168993/

www.quora.com/Why-are-Amtrak-trains-so-late

www.reddit.com/r/Amtrak/comments/pkjvkk/are_late_trains_common_for_amtrak

www.amtrak.com/home.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amtrak

Introducing AMTRIKS "erutuF ehT oT kcaB" Program:








ALL ABOARD.........................................


----------



## Been There (Jul 27, 2022)

I enjoy riding the train and will continue to do so, at least until the airlines get their act together.


----------

